# Powermatic Model 73 Dust Collector



## ryan.s (Mar 17, 2005)

Has anyone heard of or had any experience with this dust collector? I found one on craigslist for $150.00 used. There seems to be virtually no information on the net regarding this item in terms of reviews. I found a couple of links showing specs but other than zip. Any info would help. I like the small foot print and the power seems to be on par with most popular models but just want to make sure it's not a POS. Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ryan

I seem to recall the name "Powermatic" was a Montgomery Wards tool name.

Out of bussiness in 1980"s I think....

You may want to try a google search on that ...

Good Luck
Bj


----------



## ryan.s (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Bob, thanks for the response. The powermatic name is a brand of WMH Tools, the company that makes Jet, Performax and other brands. They are still in business and have many WW tools including dust collectors (the stuff they have available are more industrial in size 3HP and above). I did do a google search and couldn't find too much info on the model 73 which seems to be geared more for the individual.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ryan, Powermatic is a high quality brand. You will not be disapointed with any of their tools, and a price like that sounds like a winner to me. Parts will also be readily available.


----------

